

Stop down-voting ideas other than yours - sagivo

to all the hackers: 
i see more and more recently people down-voting people for no real good reason other than  different opinion.<p>IMHO down-vote should be to flag false&#x2F;bad or not useful comments, not to ignore anyone who thinks a bit different from you. 
keep this community live by allowing different comments and let people speak freely on out-of-consensus topics. it can only help the discussions.
======
dang
This comes up every few days, but almost never with specific links, and it's
hard to address concerns without examples.

Bad downvotes are a thing, but so is the temptation for commenters to
interpret downvotes as 'groupthink suppression of my independent thought'
instead of seeing what might have been bad about what they posted.

------
dudul
What is a false/bad/useless comments?

If you comment to state an opinion different from mine I can estimate that
your comment is false, bad and useless.

